# Plant from Tropical Rain Forrest: Identification Help



## galettojm

I collected this plant from a tropical rain forest near the Iguazu falls in Argentina. Does anyone know the name and if it grows submerged ?



















Thanks !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

I should have put this thread in the sub forum "plant id". I don’t know how to move it. Sorry


----------



## Cavan Allen

I moved it for you.

Can you take pictures of individual leaves/fronds(?)? I have a feeling you may have to consult a local bryologist on this one. It's certainly nothing I've ever seen before. 

Have you tried it in your tank?


----------



## galettojm

Cavan Allen said:


> I moved it for you.
> 
> Can you take pictures of individual leaves/fronds(?)? I have a feeling you may have to consult a local bryologist on this one. It's certainly nothing I've ever seen before.
> 
> Have you tried it in your tank?


thank you for moving it !

I put it in two tanks last week, and I also left some emerged. In the small tank is looking healthy, but in the large tank is not. The one emerged is looking good.

The color of the leaves is similar to monosolenium.

I will try to upload some pictures of individuales leaves.

thanks again !

bye

Juan


----------



## galettojm

the small creek where I took the plant:










the plant was on the rocks near a small spring.










others plants that I colected (but I think they are not suitable for tanks):





































bye!

Juan


----------



## galettojm

UPDATE:

the plant that look like the monosolenium is growing good under water ! I still don´t know what it is !!! jejeje

bye

Juan


----------



## AaronT

I agree that those others don't appear to be aquatic.

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your collecting trip.


----------



## galettojm

here are more photo of others plants that we colected in Gualeguay, Entre Rios, argentina (mesopotamia).










































































All these plants are aquatic.

we are planing to colect plants from near the parana river the 20 of april (zarate, bueno aires, argentina).

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

from the parana river:














































Bye !

Juan


----------



## kakkoii

neat! That plant looks like subwasserstang.


----------



## galettojm

kakkoii said:


> neat! That plant looks like subwasserstang.


Do you know the scientific name ?

Thanks !

Juan


----------



## Aquamies-

I think it's not suBwassertang (I have some of it), which is an fern gametophyte. I think it's somekind of liverwort, but I can't guess anything more helpfull. 
btw. suBwassertang's scientific name isn't sure, but scientist think it's _Lomariopsis lineata _at almoust hundred prosent sure. The name suBwassertang means freshwater seaweed, so I rather use the name Lomafern. 
Kimmo


----------



## galettojm

The "unknown plant" continues to grow submerged. 

Bye !

Juan


----------



## frozenbarb

Could you take a picture of the plant underwater in your tank?


----------



## galettojm

frozenbarb said:


> Could you take a picture of the plant underwater in your tank?


sure !!! I am not at home right now, but i will try to upload pictures as soon as I get back.

I gave the plant to others member of my club (www.croa.com.ar). I will also try to upload the pictores of the others experiences.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## miremonster

Hello Juan, 

the first plant could be a liverwort of the genus Pallavicinia, because of the very distinct midrib. But I'm not a bryologist, too...


----------



## galettojm

Hello miremonster,

Yes, it definitely looks similar to Pallavicinia subciliata.

http://bryophytes.plant.siu.edu/psubciliata.html

But I think this plant comes from China.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## miremonster

Hello Juan,

however, Pallavicinia contains a lot of similar species, and there are more genera with a similar habitus, e.g. Symphyogyna and Metzgeria: 
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nt=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:de:unofficial&sa=N
http://www.hiddenforest.co.nz/bryop...pallaviciniaceae/pallaviciniaceae.htm#lyellii
ID of mosses and liverworts on photos is mostly all but impossible...

Bye,
Heiko


----------



## miremonster

The other plants, so far I know:

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro004.jpg
Myriophyllum aquaticum.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro007.jpg
Seems to belong to the family Pontederiaceae; perhaps a seedling of Heteranthera reniformis.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro008.jpg
Eichhornia crassipes.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro010.jpg
Perhaps rather a Nymphoides than a Nymphaea; they differ i.a. in flowers.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/misiones112.jpg
Belongs to family Commelinaceae (Tradescantia, Commelina, Murdannia etc.)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/misiones114.jpg
A maidenhair fern of the genus Adiantum.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro045.jpg
Maybe a Hydrocotyle. The leaves look similar to them of H. ranunculoides.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro034.jpg
A Hydrocotyle species.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro029.jpg
A Sagittaria species.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro026.jpg
Perhaps a Ludwigia species; there are several Ludwigias with large flowers looking like this plant.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/plantascharquedaypecerarotandaro019.jpg
Belongs to Pontederiaceae. Maybe Reussia or Heteranthera.


----------



## galettojm

Thanks Heiko !!! good information !!!

anyway, the moss looks very similar to the Pallavicinia lyellii. But I don´t find this moss or it´s family in this web page:

http://www.darwin.edu.ar/Proyectos/FloraMisiones/BuscarEspecies.asp

This web page has a complete plant list from Misiones, the province where I took the moss.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## miremonster

Hello Juan, 

es un catálogo de plantas vasculares  That means, no mosses and liverworts, only "higher" plants! There is some literature about bryophytes of Central and South America (the Neotropics), but I can't find any identification aid for neotropical liverworts in the www. I think You have to send a dried specimen to a bryologist (as Cavan Allen already says). E.g., Prof. Gradstein here in Goettingen is a specialist for neotropical bryophytes, but I'm not sure if he had time to identify this liverwort...

Bye
Heiko


----------



## Greenleaves420

one of the ferns is commonly called an aqua fern.....i bought like 5 of these before i learned its not truely aquatic


----------



## galettojm

miremonster said:


> Hello Juan,
> es un catálogo de plantas vasculares  That means, no mosses and liverworts, only "higher" plants! There is some literature about bryophytes of Central and South America (the Neotropics), but I can't find any identification aid for neotropical liverworts in the www. I think You have to send a dried specimen to a bryologist (as Cavan Allen already says). E.g., Prof. Gradstein here in Goettingen is a specialist for neotropical bryophytes, but I'm not sure if he had time to identify this liverwort...


You are absolutely right !!! jejeje

And you have a good Spanish !!!

thanks !

Juan


----------



## miremonster

Hello Juan, 

thank You - but I can't write longer correct sentences in Spanish!
It's a big advantage that You know the origin and the habitat of Your liverwort. In many cases such informations are missing for unidentified plants so that their ID is almost impossible.
Btw., Your country is very interesting in terms of aquatic plants!! E.g., many Echinodorus populations occurring in Argentina, Uruguay and South Brazil are taxonomically puzzling and not well studied.

Hasta luego
Heiko


----------



## galettojm

Heiko,

You said that you can not write complete sentences in Spanish, but I don´t know even how to write one word in German !!! jejeje

As you mention, there are a lot of interesting acuatic plants in my country. That is why we frequently make field trips to rivers or lagoons.

Our last trip was to the city of Zarate, near the Paraná river. We found Lilaeopsis, elocharis minima, something similar to pelia, and others plants. Here are some pictures http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=9199&st=200.

Or next trip with my club (http://www.croa.com.ar) will be to the Ubajay river, near the city of Santa Fe. Here are some fishes that were colected from that river http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=9423&hl=ubajay.

And our next plan is to go snorkel to the "esteros del iberá" in the Corrientes province. There are places with crystal clear water. Like swimming in a giant planted tank !!! jejejee

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Heiko,

I forgot to mention: if you are around sure you are invented to come to our field trips !!!! jejeje

Auf Wiedersehen !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

UPDATE:

today photograph of the unidentified submerged moss:










Others local plants:


































This one I don´t even know where I took it:


















Bye !

Juan


----------



## miremonster

Hello Juan,



> but I don´t know even how to write one word in German !!!


 As if! 


> Auf Wiedersehen


 2 words yet 
Great photos! Thank You for Your invitation! But, alas, I have no money for a trip to Argentina...

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh216/Myaquarium_2008/Zarate/P1050096.jpg
This leaf could belong to Echinodorus grandiflorus (in the sense of Samuli Lehtonen 2007) = E. argentinensis.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/pecera008.jpg
Clearly a Nymphoides species.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/pecera113.jpg
Perhaps Echinodorus grandiflorus ssp. aureus (according to Haynes & Holm-Nielsen 1994) = E. floribundus (in the sense of Samuli Lehtonen 2007). Inflorescences, details of the leaf stalk surface and so-named pellucid markings in the leaves were needed for exact ID.
http://www.darwin.edu.ar/Imagenes/Proyectos/CatalogoFA/E/Echinodorus grandiflorusMM2578.JPG
http://www.darwin.edu.ar/Imagenes/Proyectos/CatalogoFA/E/Echinodorus grandiflorusMM2578B.JPG

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t145/galettojm/pecera033.jpg
I'm quite sure that it belongs to Echinodorus uruguayensis, a very variable species (incl. E. horemanii, E. africanus etc.).
I assume, it grew submerged in a fast-flowing stream or river?

Bye,
Heiko


----------



## galettojm

Heiko,

I had to look up in the dictionary how to spell "Auf Wiedersehen" !!! jejeje

I don´t remember where I took the Echinodorus uruguayensis.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

This is my tank of "foreign" plants:



















Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

The unidentified submerged moss it is almost gone.

bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Update:

The unidentified submerged moss is growing !!! I thought it was lost, but a member of the club had success growing it !!!

Bye,

Juan


----------

